# Is it fair that I deman my H never talks about my parents at all?



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My H hates my parents to the point of telling me over and over again that if they died he would not come to the funeral and if I made him he would piss on thier grave. He also says things like my mom is a *****, ****, *****..etc etc... Also that he would like to piss down her throat.


This all started last year because of my husband and my legal seperation that was going towards divorce. My parents were pushing for a divorce and my step dad had said some words to my husband about making sure my husbnad could not see me and the kids.

Now because xmas is coming around and I want xmas to be as normal for the kids as possible...I asked my husband if he would be willing to go to lunch or dinner with my parents so they could give the kids thier xmas presents. I have not talked to my mom about this first and told my husband this. Thats why I talked to huim about it first before I even asked my mom about it. My parents will not come to where I'm living because they are not comfortable with my husbands parents who I'm living with. I just wanted my kids to not notice anyhting different. My husband is also working out of state and coming home for xmas. I didn't want to have to leave my husband for a few hours when I have limited time with him.

Now hes been non stop talking bad about my parents, mainly my mom.

I've told him in the past to stop talking bad, but he just keeps it up. Now I'm demanding that he stops, but its like he feels justified.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

> my step dad had said some words to my husband about making sure my husbnad could not see me and the kids.


What exactly was said? If any fool tries to get between me and my kids and I'll pity the fool. He'll be lucky if ripping his head is all I'll do to him. 

Having said that, i don't think it's a good idea to get all those hating people together for the holidays.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not familiar with your situation. Obviously in troubled times your parents were there for you and the children. It seems as though they are paying a huge price for their loyalty to you. In the true nature of the Christmas season, and year-round, keep in mind Galatians 5:22-23. 

Galatians 5:22-23

22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith,

23 Meekness, temperance: against such there is no law.

I try to keep these nine qualities in mind as I go about my daily life and find that things go much better when dealing with others. Perhaps your husband can drop his bitterness and subscribe to these qualities so that everyone may have a very merry Christmas.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

blueskies30 said:


> my step dad had said some words to my husband about making sure my husband could not see me and the kids.


I can see why your husband is pissed at them. Come between me and my kids and there will be hell to pay.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> I didn't want to have to leave my husband for a few hours when I have limited time with him.


Well, if you want ANY sense of normalcy, this is what you're going to HAVE to do this year!


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

blueskies30 said:


> My H hates my parents to the point of telling me over and over again that if they died he would not come to the funeral and if I made him he would piss on thier grave. He also says things like my mom is a *****, ****, *****..etc etc... Also that he would like to piss down her throat.
> 
> 
> This all started last year because of my husband and my legal seperation that was going towards divorce. My parents were pushing for a divorce and my step dad had said some words to my husband about making sure my husbnad could not see me and the kids.
> ...


My family does not like my man either. I have come to terms with that. We just do not get together. He has his family and kids and I have mine and we do things separate. It's the only way it works for us.

We are not married so maybe that is easier. My family is my business and his family is his business. His daughter likes me, his son not so much for some reason. 

My parents don't really like him and neither do my kids or my brother. 

It is unfortunate but that's the way it is.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

blueskies30 said:


> My H hates my parents to the point of telling me over and over again that if they died he would not come to the funeral and if I made him he would piss on thier grave. He also says things like my mom is a *****, ****, *****..etc etc... Also that he would like to piss down her throat.


 I have not even read the rest of your thread. It makes me want to vomit.

Not for what your H says - I'm used to *******s.

But for what YOU seem to be saying - that you would be willing to accept this treatment. For you OR for any kids.

This man is DISGUSTING. 

He SHOWS NO RESPECT.

So the fact that you are still even with him - tells me that YOU are so f'd up that you would be willing to sell your children's future, just to KEEP THIS MAN.

Are you?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Mavash. said:


> I can see why your husband is pissed at them. Come between me and my kids and there will be hell to pay.


 WTH?!

Her husband says "He also says things like my mom is a *****, ****, *****..etc etc... Also that he would like to piss down her throat." and you AGREE WITH HIM?


----------

